# Barn Haunt



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't know if this link will work but if it does it will show the neighbors barn and surrounding area we want to haunt. Barn is about 150 by 35 and we're thinking maybe start out with half and maybe some outside stuff and a hay ride. May be public or may be just for 60 or 70 guests that show for his ( somewhat) annual Halloween party. They already have some stuff from previous parties but have never tried something on this scale.Although it's not close to the barn there is a cool graveyard with surrounding wall on the property with graves dating back to the 1700s. Spooky! I'm working on my first prop for it now. When I've got enough posts to add pictures I'll post some in the prop board.

https://www.google.com/maps/@42.9464121,-74.267305,140m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Forgot to mention haunt would be in bottom of barn where the stanchions used to be.


----------



## MPR_Dan (Sep 27, 2010)

What kind of theme are you doing?


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Still up in the air but my idea would be a deranged farmer whose wife ran off with a hired man so the farmer hires , tortures and kills transient workers. Some of them become mindless scarecrows on the farm too. He also experiments with crossing different livestock and maybe even human \ animal critters. That should be enough to keep everyone busy for a while.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It may seem like an odd question, but do you have a name for your haunt yet?
Space wise you have an awful lot of potential.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sounds fun. Post pics please.


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

No name as yet. We can't really get started until the last 3 beefers are killed this weekend. I kinda like Bad Seed Barn or Bad Seed Acres but again it's the neighbors place and I'm just trying to keep momentum going. The link above shows the barn and surrounding area. When we get going I'll update with prop photos etc.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe "Creep Acres"? Done as a dark and twisted take-off of Green Acres.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I rather like the bad seed idea


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well the cows are gone. Killed and gutted and skinned on site this morning. Lots of realistic blood in the barnyard. Can't keep it til Halloween unfortunately.
I think Bad Seed Farm is my favorite. 
Dismembered hired hands. Demented scarecrows and an evil pumpkin posse are on my mind.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

My suggestion is START MAKING COSTUMES first! A dark barn + people in scary costumes = a haunt. A dark barn + scary props = a museum. As haunters, we all love to build props, and many of us think of costumes as an after-thought. This is sad, because actors in costumes make up 90% of the scariness of your haunt. A haunt with awesome scenery and props; but with lame, amateur-looking costumes IS A BAD HAUNT. Start with costumes. They are the meat. Anything else you get done after costumes is gravy.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just from looking at the google map It looks like there is already some natural looking scary stuff going on. Enter them into the barn with stacks of bodies in the corner, pelts of dismembered bodies on the walls. Crazed killer with an ax or chainsaw chasing them down the halls. Get you some old stuffed animals, dingy up the fur, mangle them up, add blood and hang them from meat hooks and rope off of the rafters. On show night put frozen water bottles inside them so they drip and ooze "blood" onto the patrons below as they melt. 

Chase them out the side door and into the "junk yard". Bodies hiding in the trunks and between the cars. Perfect spot for an air horn scare. 
Chase them! CHASE THEM ALL!!!!
"I'm going to get you!! You better run fasterrrrrr!!!!"


----------

